# To do list before leaving the UK



## Eddie07 (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi all,

I might soon be moving to Abu Dhabi from the UK & was wondering if anyone could provide a useful internet link or thread details with specific jobs that need to be completed before leaving the UK - i.e. notifying HMRC etc?

This would be my first time working & living outside of the UK & I wouldn't want to run into any problems with the taxman etc.!

Thanks in advance,
Eddie.


----------



## helloworld2013 (Nov 22, 2013)

Eddie07 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I might soon be moving to Abu Dhabi from the UK & was wondering if anyone could provide a useful internet link or thread details with specific jobs that need to be completed before leaving the UK - i.e. notifying HMRC etc?
> 
> ...


Good post!

I'm in the same boat. Landing in Abu Dhabi in August (with wife and young son). As well as sorting things out at "that UAE end" (which is pretty much done...or so I think..) any helpful hints of what needs to be sorted out at "this end" would be great. I think I have thought of everything - but any advice for a sanity check would be great! 

One thing that's bothering me slightly is --- do we tell our banks of our move, or keep everything as is? We have one or two (small) debts that come out of our current accounts monthly - we'll have enough money left in there to keep these repayments up for 7/8 months at least......(with the idea of clearing them off within "a few months" of being in Abu Dhabi, all being well of course). 

Good luck with your move Eddie07!

Cheers,

hw2013


----------



## Eddie07 (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi Hw2013,

Thanks for the post and best of luck with your move as well.

I have found a few websites online that provide useful information so hopefully I wont forget to notify anyone or neglect to do a job that will land me in bother further on down the line!

Hopefully an experienced Expat can reply to this thread with some useful information ;-)

Once again all the best with your move.

Cheers,
Eddie


----------



## aleleeson (Jun 10, 2015)

that's a good question with the bank... we also wondered that, we didnt tell them anything but I often wonder if we should so that rather than send mails to our old house, important things can be emailed to us... we didnt tell them as we dont want them paying too much attention to our account...as strange as that sounds. I guess there is no universal answer here. Eventually we will have to ask them about sending emails rather than paper mails. 




helloworld2013 said:


> Good post!
> 
> I'm in the same boat. Landing in Abu Dhabi in August (with wife and young son). As well as sorting things out at "that UAE end" (which is pretty much done...or so I think..) any helpful hints of what needs to be sorted out at "this end" would be great. I think I have thought of everything - but any advice for a sanity check would be great!
> 
> ...


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You might also want to post this question in the UK forum.


----------

